# Mithril Edition Film Collection



## Elisha (Nov 14, 2021)

Hey everyone, Matt from Nerd of the Rings just started a petition to PJ and Warner Bros to make the true ultimate edition of the films (aka Mithril Edition). He started it after receiving the newest ultimate collectors edition and it just wasn't the ultimate edition. The Mithril Edition would include all of the deleted footage and even an extended edition that is even longer, as PJ said that there was more footage that can be inserted should the fans desire it and we desire it all right. To sign the petition and get more info go to this link https://chng.it/T2cMz5qFvJ


----------



## Halasían (Nov 15, 2021)

Should such a beast be conjured out of the pits of Mt Doom, I'll watch the extra stuff on youtube. Those films got way too much money out of me when they showed back in 2001-2003, and my purchase of the EE-DVD box set. The past time my wife and I tried to watch them, we got to the 'Ranger caught out in the Wild' line and we quit. 

Good luck with the petition.

_Editing to add: Should they ever come out with a 'proper character and screenplay' edition, I'd think about it. _


----------



## Elisha (Nov 15, 2021)

Are you implying that you dislike the movies? If yes many would disagree. While they put in things that should not be there, they were still successful. The main reason I believe that is because of the number of people that it brought to the books. I can confirm this because I personally am only such a big fan of the written works because of the movies. Matt from NOTR was only introduced to the books when he saw the first movie. On other forums and Tolkien discords I know countless people who only read the books because of the incredible accomplishments of Sir Peter Jackson. They are not perfect, but they are the closest anyone will ever get. And by giving us more content that will not only satisfy us but continue to reach new fans!

And by the way, you can't watch the extra stuff on YouTube. It has never been released we have only been told about it by PJ and others who said that should the fans desire it they will release it and now we are calling out to them saying we certainly desire it. There is no harm done by taking 30 seconds to help out and sign the petition even if you don't think the movies are perfect.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 16, 2021)

Elisha said:


> "Are you implying that you dislike the movies?" ... "And by the way, you can't watch the extra stuff on YouTube."


The movies have a special place in my life, which is their making being the catalyst for which my wife and I met. I guess if I cared if the next money-grab was made or not, I'd take that 30 seconds and do it, but I don't. Also, I said, *"Should such a beast be conjured out of the pits of Mt Doom, I'll watch the extra stuff on youtube"* I'll translate that for you. It means *should it ever be made and once it is released*, it will show up on youtube eventually, and I'll see the extra bits then. Again, good luck with your petition.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Nov 16, 2021)

Good proposal. I can't believe some "JRRT EXPERTS" are now fleeing in such golden chance to stand for their own idea while smoking up their own "fantasy knowledge" everywhere on the forum in the common time. It'll be a hard challenge, though I've say, but it worth us to try, after all, JRRT's primitive works are becoming more and more popular, things are changing, carry on. If you got spared time, you can track whom I'm implying, though I suggest you to ignore them, you know, their brains are..."fantasy". XD


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 16, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> JRRT's primitive works are becoming more and more popular,


In case you hadn't noticed, JRRT's works had been immensely popular even before PJ's concoctions. But then, you were a child when the films came out.
And it's these PJ concoctions that fit the bill of "primitive", but I suppose that's a common inherent weakness of all visual, and especially electronic, media.


----------



## Elisha (Nov 16, 2021)

You can not deny that PJ has brought so many people to Tolkien's works. I would not be here writing this now if not for him. To say such a thing would simply be stupid. Honestly, I am shocked to see what some supposed "Fans and experts" are saying. PJ personally is a huge fan of the books. Let's see you make a movie that even comes close to his. If any of you were involved in film production in the slightest you would realize that it's not such a simple matter to just adapt a book to the screen while keeping everything the same. PJ went to great lengths to make it as close as possible and used ingenious methods to film scenes that seemed impossible today. The Avatar films only exist because of the ingenious techniques used to create Gollum. Countless other films only exist because of PJ's work. To put down the movies would simply be stupid. You may not enjoy watching them, but it is folly to say that they take away from the spirit of Tolkien!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 16, 2021)

I appreciate your stating your views, and understand you're a big fan of the films, but opinions differ, let us say, on some of the points you make -- as you'll see, if you trawl through some of the threads here, where the arguments began with the release of the first film.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 16, 2021)

Elisha said:


> ... but it is folly to say that they take away from the spirit of Tolkien!


You very probably still have a lot of reading to do, both here in TTF (and there's quite a bit to be found) and in books by JRRT, edited by his son Christopher, and by about twenty serious authors if I include lexicons and atlases - all of which I have in more than three shelves comprising my JRRT "library" (and there's probably still plenty I *don't* have). Yes, you will find quite a few experts here, and I seriously doubt Peter Jackson could vaguely hold his own here. And he very *definitely* went against the spirit of JRRT in his films, often in issues that JRRT himself found quite fundamental - and Jackson occasionally even confessed to doing so in his comments in the Extended Editions, always with pathetic excuses.


----------



## Elisha (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm sorry I can't continue such a dull-witted conversation. You are simply wrong. To say otherwise is simply stupid. There are countless Tolkien scholars who know just a bit more than you (ahem sarcasm) that understand the value of the movies. No there is not a single Tolkien expert here. None of you can compete with the scholars out there. PJ would obliterate any of you in a competition. You simply don't know anything about him because you are so locked into your belief and stubborn that you will not accept that a movie that may have left out a few bits and added in a thing here and there is still true to the spirit of Tolkien. What you claim is simply nonsensical. If you are so against the movies I might consider changing your profile picture as you can think PJ for it. You can have your opinion and dislike the movies, but to say that they are not in the spirit of Tolkien and have not brought new fans is just a completely stupid thing to say. And BTW I have done my fair share of reading Tolkien and buy new books on a near-weekly basis.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 17, 2021)

Elisha said:


> ... And BTW I have done my fair share of reading Tolkien and buy new books on a near-weekly basis.


Reading books is something I find a good thing, seriously, as I've been a voracious reader since before school - which would make it about 60 years by now.

36 of them have been spent reading (about) JRRT. New books on a near-weekly basis? If those were solely books in some way connected to JRRT, then you'd be slowly coming up to speed in, oh, about Spring or Summer 2023. I'll make a note in my calendar.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 18, 2021)

Elisha said:


> I'm sorry I can't continue such a dull-witted conversation. You are simply wrong. To say otherwise is simply stupid. There are countless Tolkien scholars who know just a bit more than you (ahem sarcasm) that understand the value of the movies. No there is not a single Tolkien expert here. None of you can compete with the scholars out there. PJ would obliterate any of you in a competition. You simply don't know anything about him because you are so locked into your belief and stubborn that you will not accept that a movie that may have left out a few bits and added in a thing here and there is still true to the spirit of Tolkien. What you claim is simply nonsensical. If you are so against the movies I might consider changing your profile picture as you can think PJ for it. You can have your opinion and dislike the movies, but to say that they are not in the spirit of Tolkien and have not brought new fans is just a completely stupid thing to say. And BTW I have done my fair share of reading Tolkien and buy new books on a near-weekly basis.


I like the movies a lot, though they're full of flaws (the Hobbit more than LotR) and I signed the petition. However, it's untrue that PJ knows more than people here.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 20, 2021)

Elisha said:


> Elisha said:
> 
> 
> > You can not deny that PJ has brought so many people to Tolkien's works. I would not be here writing this now if not for him. To say such a thing would simply be stupid. Honestly, I am shocked to see what some supposed "Fans and experts" are saying. PJ personally is a huge fan of the books. Let's see you make a movie that even comes close to his. If any of you were involved in film production in the slightest you would realize that it's not such a simple matter to just adapt a book to the screen while keeping everything the same. PJ went to great lengths to make it as close as possible and used ingenious methods to film scenes that seemed impossible today. The Avatar films only exist because of the ingenious techniques used to create Gollum. Countless other films only exist because of PJ's work. To put down the movies would simply be stupid. You may not enjoy watching them, but it is folly to say that they take away from the spirit of Tolkien!
> ...


Wow,* YOU* are quite the PJ fan-kid aren't *YOU*. Since *YOU *don't say who exactly *YOU *are referring to with *you*r posts I quoted, I will assume it is _not_ me since I did not say any of what *YOU* say this unnamed _'you' _*YOU *name in your posts said. 
Anyway, PJ is of course a huge fan of the books. Why else would he write up a huge-budget live-action fanfic of them? 😄


----------

